# Grinder Parts OK in dishwasher or NOT?



## thoseguys26 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a Weston grinder that I've been hand washing because the instructions say it's not a great idea to put in the dishwasher. It's all stainless steel, and I've never had problems washing stainless steel items in my dishwasher before..



Do you think it's fine to wash in the dishwasher? Things like the blade, meat tray, auger piece, etc? Kinda a silly Q but my girlfriend didn't know so You All are next in line :)


_____________


Had a busy day..



Elk, muley & pork... It's sausage season!















Screen Shot 2012-11-13 at 10.26.34 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Nov 13, 2012




















Screen Shot 2012-11-13 at 10.27.04 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Nov 13, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Nov 14, 2012)

If it is all stainless steel it will be fine in the dish washer......The aluminum ones discolor in the dishwasher....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2012)

boykjo said:


> If it is all stainless steel it will be fine in the dish washer......The aluminum ones discolor in the dishwasher....


                                
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The chemicals and enzymes in the detergent can pit and discolor Aluminum. Hand wash the Blade because the banging around and some detergents              

                                              can dull it...JJ


----------

